# Tonkinbolus dollfusi



## Mattias (Dec 26, 2015)

Hey everyone

As a Christmas gift to myself i bought some Tonkinbolus dollfusi.
I added leaves and wood after the pics were taken. 





In the pet shop they were housed in a big terrarium with about 50 of them.
The owner grabbed a handful of earth out of the terrarium to put in the transport cup.
When i got home i noticed this (picture below) in the eco earth. 
My first thought that it was an egg. Does anyone know if this in fact is an egg or what it is? 




Greetings 
Mattias

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mattias (Dec 26, 2015)

Oh yeah, i forgot
If it's an egg, how do i keep it and how long does it take before it hatches? 
Thanks in advance.
Mattias.


----------



## bluefrogtat2 (Jan 20, 2016)

It's an egg,leave it alone in substrate you'll eventually found a bunch of little white ones under cage furniture


----------



## Cavedweller (Jan 22, 2016)

I'm jealous! We don't have that species in the US. That substrate is no good for millipedes though. Their substrate is their main diet, so it needs to have plenty of dead plant matter. They don't get any nutrients from cocofiber. I use a mix of 25% shredded rotten wood, 25% dead leaves, and 50% cocofiber. Also, if that cage has a screen top it will have too much ventilation. Cover half of it with a piece of plexiglass or even some plastic wrap.

Here's a caresheet that covers the basics of millipede husbandry. http://arachnoboards.com/threads/cavedwellers-basic-millipede-caresheet.263344/

Looks like an egg to me. Good luck!


----------



## Mattias (Jan 24, 2016)

Thanks, 
yeah that was the substrate they were in at the pet store. I've put them in a substrate like you described in your caresheet.
I knew patience was going to be the answer on the egg... To bad i don't have any

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smokehound714 (Jan 25, 2016)

Those are beautiful


----------

